
Social media is normalizing stalking and breaking down privacy - cmurf
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/feb/13/social-media-spying-stalking
======
cmurf
_The tech industry’s short-sightedness when it comes to the social and moral
implications of its products is largely behind it . To stem it, tech companies
will have to incorporate more humanity and foresight into their visions for
the future._

Companies aren't human, they are amoral. That's their design. What's their
incentive to incorporate humanity, contrary to their nature? Maybe the
'benefit corporation' could achieve this, but by what metric should society
compel a corporation to become a benefit corporation?

